# Ferry or Tunnel - Recommendations please



## Sonesta

Hi peeps, We are currently looking around for good deals for crossing over to Calais and so far the cheapest quotes for the dates we want are as follows: 
*FERRIES*
Caravan Club: £82 plus £30 for our dog with P & O Ferries
Caravan Club: £72 plus £25.00 for the dog with Seafrance
*EURO TUNNEL*
Caravan & Camping Club: Euro Tunnel came out at £121 plus £30 for the dog.

We have done the crossing by Ferry in the past and have been very happy with the service and the check-in procedure etc but we have never used the Tunnel so would welcome other people's opinions and whether it is worth paying the extra to use the Tunnel?

Sue


----------



## drmjclark

morning sonesta,

we love the tunnel as we have two small kids - arrive drive on , ( pre-heat kettle ) make tea . drink tea - arrive in france !!! thats it no dragging kids out of motorhomes , no arguing over seats , then doing it all in reverse ( and no losing the motorhome keys down the back of the rock and roll bed - dont ask!!!!!!!!!!!! ) 

no satellitle reception in tunnel though!!!!!!!! ( bill will have to work on that one !!!!!! ) 

have a good trip howver you choose to get there - use lots of tesco vouchers for the tunnel !!- if you havent got any - drink more wine!!!! and look on moneysaving expert forum and type in tesco codes for the latest best deals to get extra points.



mitchell.


----------



## tonyt

Assuming you're in no rush, I'd personally go for the ferry and spend the saving in the Auchan wine department


----------



## strathspey

*Re: FERRY OR TUNNEL - RECOMMENDATIONS PLEASE*



Sonesta said:


> Hi peeps, We are currently looking around for good deals for crossing over to Calais and so far the cheapest quotes for the dates we want are as follows:
> *FERRIES*
> Caravan Club: £82 plus £30 for our dog with P & O Ferries
> Caravan Club: £72 plus £25.00 for the dog with Seafrance
> *EURO TUNNEL*
> Caravan & Camping Club: Euro Tunnel came out at £121 plus £30 for the dog.
> 
> We have done the crossing by Ferry in the past and have been very happy with the service and the check-in procedure etc but we have never used the Tunnel so would welcome other people's opinions and whether it is worth paying the extra to use the Tunnel?
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue,

We used the ferries for many years but now always use the tunnel.

Although a bit more expensive, we find it much more convenient.
It saves time - you are in the tunnel for less than 30 minutes.
It is not at all claustrophobic.
Because we are in France sooner, it allows us to drive to a suitable site/overnight spot before nightfall.
It is independent of the weather - even in summer, some ferry crossings can be rough.
I feel that there is less chance of damage to the van.

To get the best prices for summer crossings, you need to book before Christmas.

Happy travels.
Strathspey.


----------



## 94639

If you can afford it I would recommend the tunnel, much quicker, you will not have to leave your dog alone, drive straight off of the train and onto the motorway as customs etc are all taken care of at Folkestone


----------



## Sonesta

drmjclark said:


> morning sonesta,
> 
> we love the tunnel as we have two small kids - arrive drive on , ( pre-heat kettle ) make tea . drink tea - arrive in france !!! thats it no dragging kids out of motorhomes , no arguing over seats , then doing it all in reverse ( and no losing the motorhome keys down the back of the rock and roll bed - dont ask!!!!!!!!!!!! )
> 
> no satellitle reception in tunnel though!!!!!!!! ( bill will have to work on that one !!!!!! )
> 
> have a good trip howver you choose to get there - use lots of tesco vouchers for the tunnel !!- if you havent got any - drink more wine!!!! and look on moneysaving expert forum and type in tesco codes for the latest best deals to get extra points.
> 
> mitchell.


Thanks for your reply mitchell and everyone else who has been so kind to reply to my post - and crossing by the euro tunnel certainly sounds a very stress free experience especially if you have young children with you. We will have our little dog with us and I am sure she would prefer us to stay with her during the journey too.

I love your idea of boiling the kettle prior to boarding Mitchell and will definitely do that if we choose to go by tunnel lol! Nothing like your own cuppa is there?

As for the satellite problem - I could always watch my portable DVD instead if I wanted some entertainment or perhaps I could read my book or even chat to my hubby LOL 

As for the Tesco vouchers can you tell me how I get them or use them? I have some vouchers to use off my grocery shopping that total around £30 but don't know if these could be used or exchanged for Ferry/Tunnel tickets so any suggestions would be welcome.

Thanks again you lovely people. 

Sue


----------



## autostratus

Hi Sue

I have to ask, have you got the online price for the SeaFrance crossing for which you can use the MotorhomeFacts subscriber discount?
If time isn't of the essence why pay the ferry price plus half as much again for the tunnel.

We have used the tunnel to cross by car but can't say we enjoyed the experience. The popping ears we had wasn't pleasant. In addition, I don't like the thought of maybe being trapped down there for a period of time as happened a little while ago.

By the way, in the interests of symmetry on the front page I have taken the liberty of reducing your post's heading from upper case to lower case letters.


----------



## bognormike

If you decide on ferries don't forget the MHF discount with seafrance.


----------



## eribiste

*Crossing the ditch*

Hello Sonesta,

Our own preference is for making the crossing by tunnel. It's very convenient, with no trawling up and down stairs, trying to remember which stairwell you need to get back to the right location.

One or two prep notes; you must turn the gas bottles off, and this will be checked. No brewing up on the journey either, so make a flask before you dive in. Furthermore, you can't go to your own toilet, you must use the train's own affair at the end of the carriage.

The journey is pretty quick, which is just as well because the view out of the windows isn't up to much. On exit from the terminals you're pretty well straight onto the motorway/autoroute whichever way you're going.

Hope this helps. Whatever you choose, have a good time.

John


----------



## zaskar

[..............but we have never used the Tunnel so would welcome other people's opinions and whether it is worth paying the extra to use the Tunnel?

Sue[/quote]

TUNNEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  EVERY TIME!!!!!!

OK, so we're biased cos we've not got good sea legs, even on such a short crossing, but honestly, the Tunnel is FAR better. The ferry is sooooooooooo last century!  
The Tunnel can be more expensive but not always. We've had some great deals with our RV. It's quick, it's clean and you can stay in the 'van with your best mate.
For us it's a no brainer, definately worth the extra.


----------



## autostratus

Sonesta said:


> As for the Tesco vouchers can you tell me how I get them or use them? I have some vouchers to use off my grocery shopping that total around £30 but don't know if these could be used or exchanged for Ferry/Tunnel tickets so any suggestions would be welcome.
> Sue


Your Tesco vouchers can be exchanged for 4 X the face value (ie £30 of vouchers = £120) towards a tunnel crossing for example.
They have to be sent to Tesco for exchange when you have decided which service you wish to use them on.
You then make the booking, receive a number which you write on the voucher you have received and send them to the company of your choice within 5(?) days.
Check http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/clubcard/
http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/

If your vouchers don't amount to the total you wish to spend on the tunnel you can pay the difference.


----------



## autostratus

*Re: Crossing the ditch*



eribiste said:


> Hello Sonesta,
> .................Furthermore, you can't go to your own toilet, you must use the train's own affair at the end of the carriage.
> John


I didn't know that.

I hate public loos.
How do they know if you use your own.


----------



## griffly16

I second that Autostratus - we've used our loo in the tunnel. I don't remember anywhere saying you can't....


----------



## zaskar

*Re: Crossing the ditch*



eribiste said:


> Furthermore, you can't go to your own toilet, you must use the train's own affair at the end of the carriage.
> John


Haaaaahahahahahahha! :lol: :lol: :lol:

You have GOT to be joking, surely? :lol:

[ ........visions of standing in the middle of the carriage, jumping up and down on the spot with hand in the air- but pleeeeeeese Sir, I really need a wee-wee! :lol: ]


----------



## autostratus

*Re: Crossing the ditch*



zaskar said:


> [ ........visions of standing in the middle of the carriage, jumping up and down on the spot with hand in the air- but pleeeeeeese Sir, I really need a wee-wee! :lol: ]


I'm sorry but at my age I haven't got time for that.  
Having a loo available immediately a place to stop can be found and without the need to get out of the vehicle (to get into the caravan) was one of the deciding factors when we were choosing motorhome or caravan.

Going back to my reference to delays IN the tunnel.
One of the comments I read about the incident referred to the queues at the loos as time went on.
The mind boggles.


----------



## asprn

*Re: Crossing the ditch*



eribiste said:


> Furthermore, you can't go to your own toilet, you must use the train's own affair at the end of the carriage.


lol - we didn't encounter the Toilet Police when we used our very private and luxurious toilet after a nice cuppa. Ours is the type which collects waste in a nice big tank, rather than the type you might be referring to from which stems the expression, "Don't use the toilet when the train's standing in the station". :wink:



autostratus said:


> I don't like the thought of maybe being trapped down there for a period of time as happened a little while ago


Well, quite, but neither do I like the thought of maybe being trapped underwater in a sinking ferry. Rational fears, but statistically irrelevant for us.

We like both ferries and the tunnel for different reasons - each has its own attraction and benefits, so you pay yer money & you take yer choice.

Dougie.


----------



## quartet

*Tunnel*

Hi
We only occasionally use Tesco for food but always fill up there when we can.
We still managed to get enough vouchers throughout the year (50 pounds which you multiply by 4) to get our 7 metre MH over for free (RETURN!) on virtually any crossing via the tunnel.
You can arrive 2 hours earlier than booked without any changes.
It's so easy I would never use the ferry for the short crossing again!
Although the bees knees is the long ferry down to Spain.
Barry


----------



## Sonesta

Thanks again everyone - your comments are welcome and I am now weighing it all up LOL!

Would you be so kind Autostratus as to point me in the right direction for getting a quote from Seafrance using the MHF subscribers discount as I didnt know about such a discount scheme. That's great so thanks for letting me know about it  

Sooh

By the way I too would like to know how they check if you use your private loo in your motorhome? I can see how they might guess if you were towing a caravan as they might catch you getting out of the car and going into your caravan but in your motorhome surely not? How would they know? I wouldn't use our own loo if it was considered dangerous or unhygienic for some reason but I cannot see why it would pose a hazard to anyone or anything so I would be interested to hear why there is such a rule?


----------



## asprn

Sonesta said:


> By the way I too would like to know how they check if you use your private loo in your motorhome?


I think this is a wind-up (that's pronounced with a "Y", btw :roll: ). It's a ridiculous concept - there is of course no issue with flushing a toilet into a tank during the 30-minute ride.

The mind boggles

(or perhaps the bog mindles...)

Dougie.


----------



## Sonesta

asprn said:


> I think this is a wind-up (that's pronounced with a "Y", btw :roll: ). It's a ridiculous concept - there is of course no issue with flushing a toilet into a tank during the 30-minute ride.
> 
> The mind boggles
> 
> (or perhaps the bog mindles...)
> 
> Dougie.


Hee hee - I am sooooooooooooooo GULLIBLE aren't I? Well thank god for that cos there is NO WAY I could hold on for half an hour LOL!

Sue


----------



## autostratus

Sonesta said:


> Would you be so kind Autostratus as to point me in the right direction for getting a quote from Seafrance using the MHF subscribers discount as *I didnt know about such a discount scheme.* That's great so thanks for letting me know about it


*I didnt know about such a discount scheme.* 
It surprises me how many subscribers don't know abaout the available discounts.
They can more than pay for the annual subscription.
It's why I take every opportunity to point them out.

To find the discount:-
Front Page LH column
in Subscriptions click on -> Subs Discounts
In Select Category to show all discount........ Open drop down menu and
click on Ferries
When Ferries is highlighted
Click Submit button
A yellow page headed Sea France appears.

Read through the text and towards the bottom of the article see:-
*There is a code to be quoted when booking of xxxxxxxxxx*
(I have removed the code for obvious reasons.)

Go into: http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger/
and choose your sailings to book your ferry.
After choosing your times and dates on the front page under  Quick Quote
you are transferred to the blue Book online page to add the details , number of passengers, motorhome length etc.
At the bottom of that page see:-
If you are taking advantage of one of our promotional offers, then please enter the promotion code here. 
Enter the code before clicking for next page.

When I went through the process a few minutes ago I used a return date in May 2008 to test and got the message:
Unfortunately, the combination of dates, times, vehicle or passengers entered is no longer available. Please try again.

All is not lost.
When I had a problem with booking online a few months ago I used this number 0871 663 2546 to ring them.
I explained that I was having difficulty on their website and wished to make a booking using the MotorhomefFacts discount code. (Today I'm quite sure it is that the May sailings are not in the system yet.) The man I spoke to was quite happy to give me the quotation which I accepted and paid for by Credit Card.
I did check later and I had got the online price. 

I hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## asprn

autostratus said:


> I used this number 0871 663 2546


Alternative (probably cheaper) geographical number is *01304 828300* courtesy of SayNoTo0870.com

Dougie.


----------



## NormanB

Cost is quite important - I can't justify paying £120 for the Tunnel when we went out 13 Sept at 8am-ish via Sea France and back 3 Oct at 8am-ish for £62 return in a 7m van, using the MHF discount.

Unless the present pricing changes, it's the ferry for us!


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Hi

As you are taking a dog, I recommend the tunnel. You and your dog will stay together in your motorhome.

On the ferry, you go upstairs to the warmth and so on, your doggy MUST stay in the vehicle, alone and possibly afraid if he is not familiar with ferries.

Tunnel only for me with a dog.

Ferry much preferred if travelling with two legged friends.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta

Thank you everyone for all you kind, helpful and informative replies it has been a great help.

I have decided on the Euro Tunnel for this trip due to our little dog and cant bear to think of her frightened in the motorhome on her own if we used the ferry. She is fine being left in the motorhome on her own normally but the noise of the ferry engines and the swaying etc might be a different matter entirely and we wouldn't want her to get all stressed or anything! Plus as I have never used the Eurotunnel before I would like to experience this mode of transport for a change.

I have just sent off for some Euro Tunnel vouchers through Tesco and would never have known about such things had it not been for MHF and it will be a huge saving off the fare so I am well chuffed - have just got to hope they arrive in time to book the crossing as this postal strike may effect their delivery.

We are taking a evening crossing - so can anyone suggest somewhere safe to put our heads down for a few hours when we arrive in Calais that is near to the Eurotunnel station?

Thanks again peeps.  

Sue


----------



## asprn

Sonesta said:


> ....the noise of the engines and the swaying etc


There is no engine noise - just the sound of rushing air. When the train starts moving, I will guarantee that you are not aware of it; you'll just be startled by the platform moving slowly backwards out the window!

Not much swaying either. It's a great mode of transport, but I'll grant you, not cheap.

Dougie.


----------



## GerryD

We now use the tunnel every time. It is quick, quiet, realxing, clean, no-one running around, and best of all, if you use your Tesco Clubcard points it is free.
Now, which one is better?


----------



## pneumatician

*Channel Crossing*

Money no object Tunnel has it every time. Arrive early and always get on the earlier train, time it right and you virtually roll straight on and about a hour later you are bombing down the Autoroute. Roll on next May. 
We use both Tunnel and Ferries dependant on how mean I feel when booking.

Steve


----------



## Sonesta

asprn said:


> Alternative (probably cheaper) geographical number is *01304 828300* courtesy of SayNoTo0870.com
> 
> Dougie.


Wow Dougie,

What a brilliant site! I used it to find numbers for Sky and Eurotunnel. FANTASTIC! I have added it to my favourites!

Thanks 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Parking near Calais*

Hi Sue

There is a motorhome aire at Calais.

Alternatively, be really cheeky and park at the ferry terminal. From the tunnel exit, follow the signs to Calais and you will see the signs for "Car Ferry". Follow the latter, just as though you were boarding a ferry. On approach to the terminal following the "parking" signs and signs for "ticket sales". You can park there overnight and can exit the following morning without the need for using a ferry. There were about 20 motorhomes parked there last week - me included. It can be a bit noisy but if you select your pitch carefully, it is not too bad. You will see that one side is noisier than the other!

Enjoy

Russell


----------



## ruthiebabe

Hi Sonesta

tunnel every time 4 us, using offpeak crossing and paid for with tesco vouchers works out around £30-£35.

No extra for longer vehicles and they are really flexible if you turn up early say the night before, so long as they are not busy.

Much quker and you get 35 minutes relaxing in your own salon with prebolied kettle as mentioned before...wrap it in the towels or your fleeces to keep it hot.
*
WHAT?* Why on earth can't you use you own loo? How do they know??!! We do!


----------



## WingPete

*Tunnel safety*

No, I will not use the tunnel. 
Since the near disastrous fire down there, (which was entirely predicted by those involved in the design project,) the Tunnel Authority has deemed it unneccessary to make the proposed improvements to the inefficient fire safety precautions originally installed.
Lightning does strike twice in some instances. :evil:


----------



## takeaflight

No I wont use a ferry because of The Zeebrugge Ferry 

No I wont fly because of 9/11 !


No I wont drive because of the crash on the M40 !

Sod it I will stay in bed :roll:


----------



## 101825

takeaflight said:


> Sod it I will stay in bed :roll:


Don't most people die in their beds? 8O


----------



## silverlocks

Where does it say you cant use your own loo, I cannot find any reference on web site.
Bob


----------



## ruthiebabe

me thinks that must have been someone's idea of a leg pull...


----------



## alunj

only prob with tunnel is you have to hit your departure time. We last year missed our scheduled departure due to traffic on the M25 and M2. EuroT made us wait till 3 am for the next available (we were on the 8 pm) They they had us drive all the way down to the train and decided we wouldnt fit on that one. We finally left at 7 am 
Never again. I don't like having to drive to a deadline and seafrance will now do freedom tickets for a few extra quid and the food is wonderful.


----------



## autostratus

alunj said:


> ..Never again. I don't like having to drive to a deadline and seafrance will now do freedom tickets for a few extra quid and the food is wonderful.


We used SeaFrance Freedom fare 3 times this year. Gives more flexibility if something crops up in the last few days of travelling.

What's more there has been *a discount of 10% available on SeaFrance this year for subscribers.*
One trip probably pays your subs for the year and many of our members cross the channel more than once.


----------



## ruthiebabe

alunj said:


> only prob with tunnel is you have to hit your departure time. We last year missed our scheduled departure due to traffic on the M25 and M2. EuroT made us wait till 3 am for the next available (we were on the 8 pm) They they had us drive all the way down to the train an


That was an awful experience and would put anyone off...but I have to say that in my experience they have been very flexible. We did once have a cancellation due to snow but eventually got 2 free crossings by way of compensation.


----------



## androidGB

ruthiebabe said:


> WHAT?[/b] Why on earth can't you use you own loo? How do they know??!! We do!


Well next time you do, look up through your roof ventilator, and if it's a see through version, you will see red flashing lights that are part of the Toilet Usage Recognition Device :lol: :lol:

Andrew


----------



## StAubyns

We have been tunnel users since it first opened with the car, but with the motorhome, the quotes were rather expensive (at short notice £136 each way)

So we tried Sea France £98 return amendable. The day before we were due to travel the wife had a dental problem and it was no problem to change the departure and also lengthen the stay for ten quid. I think that with the shuttle it would have cost a lot more for the changes, but i haven't checked. The down side, on the return,we arrived at 13:00 hrs for the 15:30 but were charged a fiver to get on the 14:10. But we aren't complaining

But we thoroughly enjoyed the ferry, going out the seas were "moderate" and still the crossing was very smooth; coming back on Saturday, the weather was brilliant and we were able to sit outside for the whole trip. So in the future, unless the Tesco vouchers save the day, we will go for the best value

Geoff

ps but the Shuttle takes some beating 8)

pps and we use the loo on the Shuttle (T.U.R.D.permitting!


----------



## HarleyDave

androidGB said:


> ruthiebabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?[/b] Why on earth can't you use you own loo? How do they know??!! We do!
> 
> 
> 
> Well next time you do, look up through your roof ventilator, and if it's a see through version, you will see red flashing lights that are part of the Toilet Usage Recognition Device :lol: :lol:
> 
> Andrew
Click to expand...

I always thought the red lights were motion detectors

Cheers

Dave


----------



## alunj

ruthiebabe said:


> alunj said:
> 
> 
> 
> only prob with tunnel is you have to
> 
> 
> 
> That was an awful experience and would put anyone off...but I have to say that in my experience they have been very flexible. We did once have a cancellation due to snow but eventually got 2 free crossings by way of compensation.
Click to expand...

That certainly used to be the way of it. We used to use them all the time as we could drive down from wales and they would fit us in. Having a conversation with one of the helpful staff it seems that they are trying to get more utilisation of each shuttle so they are filling em right up in peak times (Jul Aug Christmas) leaving much less space to fit in the odd late comer. 
Ah well its going to be seafrance for us again summer 08. BF and LD seem to be charging crazy fares on the western ch. We just got quoted 480 for BF poole-Cherbourg for a 7.5m . Seafrance 80 ! 400 buys a lot of biodiesel / food / wine !


----------



## griffly16

Have used tunnel the last 3 times (tesco vouchers) but for Bruges in 3 weeks time we've booked with SeaFrance - Out Thurs afternoon return Sun lunchtime - £54 with MHF discount - a bargain I think.

Griff


----------

